# My mate relaxing.



## Roy (Jan 6, 2010)

Its a bit of a worry if I need to take a seat in my favourite chair. It gets occupied frequently but not by me.
Its been a hard day...........................................Georgie.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 6, 2010)

Lazy summer day!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 6, 2010)

I almost forgot it is summer on this side of the world


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 7, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2010)

Must be a fine chair !!! Cool dog!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Jan 7, 2010)

Totally relaxed!! What a cute dog!!


----------



## paphioland (Jan 7, 2010)

he's a cool dude. Maybe I'll post my mate later


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 7, 2010)

Used to have a Corgi. Yours is very cool.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 7, 2010)

orcoholic said:


> Used to have a Corgi. Yours is very cool.


Doesn't look like it has enough hair to be all corgi & there's no hair on the chait that we can see! 



smartie2000 said:


> I almost forgot it is summer on this side of the world


That's easy to do when we have another 8, 10, 12 inches of snow and then I imagine the cooold will return!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2010)

He's dreaming of a cool swim!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> He's dreaming of a cool swim!


 Look again - that's no he!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

 nice dog...!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2010)

Awwwwww...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

*I *wasn't looking *that *closely!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2010)

:rollhappy: I thought it was pretty obvious unless you were looking thru that camera! oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: I thought it was pretty obvious unless you were looking thru that camera! oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Rose you are very inspired...LOL


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

Not currently being an dog or cat person I don't really distinguish the sex when I see one. I just see dog or cat; it might be diff if I had to worry about spaying and neutering, etc..


----------

